# I loved little Freckle



## WMCrabbitry (Oct 15, 2013)

One of our dutches died he was a cute little black dutch that loved the female Dutches he was always very energetic and loved to be outside. He was very cuddley especially with me. He was the best rabbit ever. I will always remember him rest in peace my little Freckle.


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 15, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Rest in peace little man.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  RIP Freckle.


----------



## Daisy-Henry (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss! He will be binkying free in rainbow bridge now  R.I.P 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------

